

Say Hello to Netbot (new App.net client from the creators of Tweetbot) - berberich
http://tapbots.com/blog/news/say-hello-to-netbot

======
spacestation
With Droplr support like Tapbots has with Tweetbot, this is the App for me.
nice.

